# Wild Duck Gumbo



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

2 wild ducks, cut up(leg, breast, wing, thigh)
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2/3 cup all purpose flour
1 lbs smoked sausage, sliced
2 cups chopped onion
1 1/2 cups chopped green pepper
1 1/2 cups sliced celery
2 tablespoons minced fresh parsely
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1 can (14.5 oz) stewed tomatoes
2 bay leaves
2 tablespoons worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoons salt
1 1/2 teaspoons pepper
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 quarts water

In a dutch ovenover med heat, brown duck in batches in oil. Remove and set aside. Discard all but 2/3 cup drippings. Add flour to drippings; cook and stir over med heat until brown, about 12-14 min. Add sausage, onion, green pepper, celery, parsely, and garlic. Cook for 10 min, stirring occasionally. Add Next 8 ingredients; Mix Well.

Add Duck; bring to boil. Reduce heat cover and simmer 60-75 minutes or until duck is tender. Remove duck. Cool. Debone and cut into chunks, Return to pan. Simmer 5-10 min or until heated through. Remove bay leaves. Serv with Rice. 
Makes about 16 servings.

Enjoy!


----------

